# FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p3 SSL does not work



## bagas (Apr 27, 2019)

Hello.

```
FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p3 amd64
```


```
nginx -V
nginx version: nginx/1.16.0
built with OpenSSL 1.1.1a-freebsd  20 Nov 2018
TLS SNI support enabled
configure arguments: --prefix=/usr/local/etc/nginx --with-cc-opt='-I /usr/local/include' --with-ld-opt='-L /usr/local/lib' --conf-path=/usr/local/etc/nginx/nginx.conf --sbin-path=/usr/local/sbin/nginx --pid-path=/var/run/nginx.pid --error-log-path=/var/log/nginx/error.log --user=www --group=www --modules-path=/usr/local/libexec/nginx --with-file-aio --http-client-body-temp-path=/var/tmp/nginx/client_body_temp --http-fastcgi-temp-path=/var/tmp/nginx/fastcgi_temp --http-proxy-temp-path=/var/tmp/nginx/proxy_temp --http-scgi-temp-path=/var/tmp/nginx/scgi_temp --http-uwsgi-temp-path=/var/tmp/nginx/uwsgi_temp --http-log-path=/var/log/nginx/access.log --with-http_v2_module --with-http_addition_module --with-http_auth_request_module --with-http_dav_module --with-http_gunzip_module --with-http_gzip_static_module --with-http_random_index_module --with-http_realip_module --with-pcre --with-http_secure_link_module --with-http_slice_module --with-http_ssl_module --with-http_stub_status_module --with-http_sub_module --with-cc-opt='-DNGX_HAVE_INET6=0 -I /usr/local/include' --without-mail_imap_module --without-mail_pop3_module --without-mail_smtp_module --with-threads --with-stream=dynamic
```


```
server {
        listen 9.9.2.9:443;
        server_name www.site.local;
        rewrite ^(.*) https://site.local$uri permanent;
#ssl_certificate /usr/local/etc/letsencrypt/live/site.local/fullchain.pem;
#ssl_certificate_key  /usr/local/etc/letsencrypt/live/site.local/privkey.pem;
#ssl_trusted_certificate /usr/local/etc/letsencrypt/live/site.local/chain.pem;
ssl_certificate /usr/local/etc/nginx/ssl/site.local.crt;
ssl_certificate_key /usr/local/etc/nginx/ssl/site.local.key;
ssl_protocols TLSv1 TLSv1.1 TLSv1.2;
ssl_prefer_server_ciphers on;
}
```

google-chrom error ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR


----------



## bagas (Apr 27, 2019)

solved
 listen 9.9.2.9:443 ssl;


----------

